# August 14th Moonlight Madness 900 Round



## JC280 (Jul 13, 2010)

Our 3rd and final 900 Round for the 2010 season is coming up in August. If you are going for the Gainesville Archery Club Shooter of the year title then this will be your last chance to shoot a 900 round. Each shooter must shoot one 900 round to be eligible for the SOY title NO MATTER WHAT CLASS.

Click this link for the August 14th 900 Round Flier.

http://www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/moonlightmadnesspdf.pdf

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PREREGISTER AS WE HAVE BEEN RUNNING VERY CLOSE TO OUR MAXIMUM NUMBER OF SHOOTERS.

Click the link below for the registration form.

http://www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/gainesville900.pdf

Bennett Park
5930 Burruss Mill Road
Cumming, GA 30040

Practice begins at 6:00 PM
Scoring begins at 7:15 PM

See you there!


----------



## JC280 (Jul 19, 2010)

We are starting to get some pre registrations for the 900 round.
Please Pre Register if possible! We don't want to turn anyone away the night of the shoot.


----------



## GaBear (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll be there..... Who else is coming???


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 21, 2010)

count me in


----------



## KPreston (Jul 22, 2010)

*Shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I am going to try and make it. Small game season starts the next day and I will be in the north Georgia mtns the next morning.---KP---


----------



## Archery Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

little bump... see you there


----------



## GaBear (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't forget Folks. If you are going for Gainesville Archery Club's shooter of the year you have to shoot atleast One 900 round in order to be Eligible....


----------



## bowsmith (Aug 4, 2010)

Reminder:  Try to pre-register, as we are expecting a large turn out!  This will help speed registration and target assignments, and help assure that we have enough room for everyone!


----------



## GaBear (Aug 9, 2010)

The shoot is this Saturday!!!! Are Ya Ready?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 10, 2010)

i think i might have to give some of this target stuff a try.... maybe i can talk some of the guys into coming


----------



## In the zone (Aug 11, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> i think i might have to give some of this target stuff a try.... maybe i can talk some of the guys into coming



C'mon Dustin... you might just get addicted to it!!


----------



## JC280 (Aug 12, 2010)

We have about 50 registered shooters right now so, please drop me a line if you are planning on attending.

Thanks!


----------



## t8ter (Aug 12, 2010)

Sounds fun.


----------



## GaBear (Aug 12, 2010)

t8ter said:


> Sounds fun.



Hey T8T
Come on down and have some fun.......You know you want to!!!!!!


----------



## watermedic (Aug 12, 2010)

I believe that I will try to make it. I will be at Bass Pro anyway.

Chuck


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 12, 2010)

hey chuck, if you go i might try to swing by and make it as well


----------



## Archery Mom (Aug 13, 2010)

It will be a great time for everyone.. see you there..


----------



## t8ter (Aug 13, 2010)

GaBear said:


> Hey T8T
> Come on down and have some fun.......You know you want to!!!!!!



I would but with 2 mo blowed disc in my neck. I will need to save all my strength for sunday.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 13, 2010)

good luck getting better, tater.  i know how bad those horrible injuries are.  i was out for a year, and probably will never be back 100 %


----------



## goldenarrow (Aug 14, 2010)

we got 3 more coming tonight from 12 point that haven't signed up yet.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 14, 2010)

looks like rain???


----------



## JC280 (Aug 14, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> looks like rain???




Better bring your rain jacket! We will delay shooting due to lightning but shooting will move forward in the rain.


----------



## Archery Mom (Aug 16, 2010)

We had a great time.. Thank you Patrick and Jonathon for all of your hard work.

Let us know when the scores are up..


----------



## Archery Mom (Aug 18, 2010)

any scores...


----------



## Big John (Aug 19, 2010)

Have not seen them let would like to know what everyone did... & WHAT I MISSED


----------



## bowsmith (Aug 19, 2010)

Archery Mom said:


> any scores...



I've got them in Excel, I'll upload them tonight.


----------



## Big John (Aug 19, 2010)

bowsmith said:


> I've got them in Excel, I'll upload them tonight.



I knew you was good for somthin.......LOL


----------



## bowsmith (Aug 19, 2010)

Not good for much......

Scores: http://www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com/id7.html


----------



## watermedic (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Patrick!!


----------



## Archery Mom (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you Patrick.. you are the best.. i was nosy to see who the tie with 3rd was..lol


----------

